# Everyone needs socks! notice your sj



## ENTPlayful1uk (Aug 2, 2015)

Well just wanted to start thread on the fact that if u know and ISFJ or similar type take 5 mins today and tell them how much u appreciate what they do.
They are the people we overlook especially us nts,

They are the people that buy our socks lol and will spend an hour putting real thought into it, they keep things running smoothly not in the overt loud way,
But they are the people that selflessly care and even tho this concept to lots of us is foreign and we dont understand why someone would does this just recognise it.

So if u know an ISFJ notice them today and tell them u appreciate what they do.
Dont expect a reaction, they dont generally know how to take a compliment.

But everyone needs socks!!!!


----------



## ENTPlayful1uk (Aug 2, 2015)

I just told my Isfj that i appreciate what she does for me in stabilising my life.

No real reaction from it but i could tell she was little choked up by it and hopefully it made her feel good about herself, for one fleeting second atleast.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

ENTPlayful1uk said:


> I just told my Isfj that i appreciate what she does for me in stabilising my life.
> 
> No real reaction from it but i could tell she was little choked up by it and hopefully it made her feel good about herself, for one fleeting second atleast.


awwwwwww


----------



## ENTPlayful1uk (Aug 2, 2015)

Lol dont get me wrong i really dont understand my isfj gf but it dont hurt to recognise what she does it good,

I could give a very extensive long description of the ways we clash oh so much but appreciating diversity is a logical thing.


----------



## ENTPlayful1uk (Aug 2, 2015)

johnson.han.3 said:


> ENTPlayful1uk said:
> 
> 
> > I just told my Isfj that i appreciate what she does for me in stabilising my life.
> ...


One thing isfjs do better than anyone else is buying gifts, all the bests gifts iv ever gotton have been off my isfj gf.


----------



## OutOfThisWorld (Nov 4, 2013)

ENTPlayful1uk said:


> But everyone needs socks!!!!


Um...no.

Flip flops all the way!


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

ENTPlayful1uk said:


> Well just wanted to start thread on the fact that if u know and ISFJ or similar type take 5 mins today and tell them how much u appreciate what they do.
> They are the people we overlook especially us nts,
> 
> They are the people that buy our socks lol and will spend an hour putting real thought into it, they keep things running smoothly not in the overt loud way,
> ...


So all SJs are good for is providing socks?


----------

